# Engine problems



## BigBaby (Jan 11, 2013)

I've got the Dale Earnhardt Jr #8 RTR (7-11005) set running on the layout attached.

The engine slows drastically in the turns and none of the sounds are working.

Any ideas why this might be happening and how u might fix it?

Any help you guys can offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Bb, that's a big rig it's going to slow in the turns. It's all the curves right? Not just some? I'm not good with the sound thing, what does it have?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Actually it's says 027 curves, so it shouldn't slow down much at all. What kind of power do you have, lockons etc. Make sure all connections are good.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

That looks like fastrack. Track connection is from the power track direct to the transformer.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I got that, wondering the size of the transformer, and if there is a secondary lockon for power. It could be a simple case of not enough power or not enough power distribution.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The sounds could be a number of things, but the slowing in curves is normal. That's why you have to be on the throttle. It's also why I like all my stuff that it's possible to install it in to have cruise control.

Are you sure the sound switch is on, it's on the bottom of the locomotive.


----------



## wc3026 (Aug 20, 2012)

We got a set just like that but steam for my nephew for Christmas and to be short it went back. the wires in the tender for the loco were falling off (thats where the sound came from)and the transformer took a crap in about 3 days of very little use.........


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Going off experience here...do you have the wires hooked up correctly to the transformer to engage the sounds? When I hooked up my CW80 transformer for the first time, I connected them backwards. It worked but the buttons were off. Not sure how the Lionel would handle the reversal.

As for power, I see you have (1) set of feeds right under the CSX Coil car. Are there any others? If not, you might want to add a couple extra sets to see if that helps you any. My suggestion would be the other long section behind your box of trees and probably a couple in either of the extreme sides.

Out of curiousity is that a CW40 or CW80 power supply?


----------



## BigBaby (Jan 11, 2013)

briangcc said:


> Going off experience here...do you have the wires hooked up correctly to the transformer to engage the sounds? When I hooked up my CW80 transformer for the first time, I connected them backwards. It worked but the buttons were off. Not sure how the Lionel would handle the reversal.
> 
> As for power, I see you have (1) set of feeds right under the CSX Coil car. Are there any others? If not, you might want to add a couple extra sets to see if that helps you any. My suggestion would be the other long section behind your box of trees and probably a couple in either of the extreme sides.
> 
> Out of curiousity is that a CW40 or CW80 power supply?


Brian I'll double check the connectors, but, I think I got them right . Yes, I only have power going to 1 terminal track section and where u suggest putting a second is where the engine slows, when adding the second section I simply connect it to the same transformer? Im using a cw80 transformer, how many terminal sections can I use on this 1 transformer? I do have more?

I did also notice over the 8-foot span there is about a 1/4" drop in the floor (left to right), which I'll level out as well.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

As many lockons, terminal sections as you need, they are just transferring power to the track not draining it. You connect it to the same transformer. It should help a bit with power loss. Give it a try!


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Sjm has it right. As many as you need can be hooked up to the power supply.

If your layout is semi-permanent, I would recommend putting a terminal strip somewhere in the center of your layout. Run (1) set of heavy gauge feeder wires from the CW80 to the power strip. When I say heavy gauge, I'm talking 10 to 14 gauge wire, not the wimpy 16 to 18 gauge stuff that came with the transformer. Now run as many smaller feeders as you need from the terminal strip to the individual sections of track. These track feeders can be in the 16 to 18 gauge size. Basically, you're setting up a Buss feeder system. Remember to connect the wires in the same order around your loop to avoid creating a short. What works for me is tracing the track from a known starting point.

**Disclaimer - I go for overkill on a lot of things. Where 18 gauge wire works, I normally run 14 gauge. It builds in an extra level of safety in my mind. No need to set a layout ablaze due to undersized wiring!

And I bet leveling out that layout of yours will also help as the loco has to work harder going up that grade.

Good luck and let us know how you make out!


----------



## BigBaby (Jan 11, 2013)

Got the wire and hopefully the right size connectors, so I'll add the hookups tomorrow and give it a shot.

If all goes well I'll be adding a small elevated loop on the left side and looking into a hillside landscape with tunnel through it.

I'm still new at this and my previous layouts have had to be temporary, I demanded a permanent space in our sun room when we purchased our home and I'm going to make the best of it.

Wish me luck.


----------



## BigBaby (Jan 11, 2013)

So, I made 4 total hookups and now the engine runs at a steady speed. I did a quick job and will clean it up before any scenes are set.

Thanks for the help everyone. I do think I need a more powerful transformer as the engine is pulling several cars...I've purchased rolling stock for just about all chicagoland railway companies and it's a good haul.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice, I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Glad to hear it. More powerful transformer with just the one loco? Nah.. you'll need more track first


----------

